# Where did you get your winter MTB shoes?



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I decided I wanted a pair of winter shoes to be done with the booties. I've seen the Lakes and the Shimanos and they all seem nice. I honestly wouldn't care which brand I get. However it has been very difficult for me to find any to try on, and I'm nervous about ordering them without knowing the size. None of the shops in Corvallis sell them. I called every shop (I think) in Eugene and found the Shimanos at Paul's but by the time I got there they were sold out of everything over 44, and I'll need a 45 or 46. On a trip to Portland I went in several shops and none of them carried winter shoes. Using the google it seems they have the Shimanos at Universal so I guess I can make another trip. If it comes down to it I'll just order them and exchange if necessary. 

Does anyone know of another shop between Portland and Eugene that sells either the Lake, Shimano, or Specialized, or other waterproof MTB shoes? 

I'm a little surprised at how hard they are to find. This is Oregon and I see people out riding in the rain all the time. I guess that not too many peopl are interested in buying specific winter shoes.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

I wear the same shoes as summer... It'd have to be well below freezing to require winter specific shoes for me. A pair of booties to keep the wind and wet off would be sufficient otherwise.


----------



## charcist (May 29, 2007)

Hutch's and Collins in Eugene both carry Specialized. I bought a pair of Specialized Defrosters from Collins last year about this time. However, it's probably best to give them a call to see if they even have any in stock.

I did the summer shoe / bootie thing for a couple seasons, then finally realized that shredding a pair of $50 booties every season mountain biking probably wasn't the best way to spend my money.

Happy hunting.
AT


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

charcist said:


> Hutch's and Collins in Eugene both carry Specialized. I bought a pair of Specialized Defrosters from Collins last year about this time. However, it's probably best to give them a call to see if they even have any in stock.
> 
> I did the summer shoe / bootie thing for a couple seasons, then finally realized that shredding a pair of $50 booties every season mountain biking probably wasn't the best way to spend my money.
> 
> ...


I called both of them looking for "waterproof MTB shoes" but they both suggested booties. I should call back and ask for the model specifically. I'm done with shoe covers. If you want to ride them that's fine, but at this point I've got $200 for a nice pair of comfortable, waterproof shoes. I don't need the heavy Lake's for sub-zero temps, just a waterproof high-top to keep my feet dry and comfy.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Get on Universal Cycles email list. They send out coupon codes monthly and I've even seen 20% off coupons for Shimano shoes.


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Try on your friends shoes. I've allowed several people to try on my boots to check the fit.

Lake, Sidi, Shimano and Pearl Izumi seem to be the popular winter boots on our winter rides [read: cold wet muddy and weekly]

Booties only work for roadies who plan to never unclip or for mtbers with duct tape.

Caz


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mattsavage said:


> I wear the same shoes as summer... It'd have to be well below freezing to require winter specific shoes for me. A pair of booties to keep the wind and wet off would be sufficient otherwise.


Not to be disagreeable, but my experience is 180 degrees opposite of yours. I do 4-5 hour rides in the winter. Sometimes this includes truding through snow. Often includes rain and wet brush completely soaking my shoes. I can't imagine wearing summer shoes on some of the winter rides I've enjoyed.

--sParty


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Not to be disagreeable, but my experience is 180 degrees opposite of yours. I do 4-5 hour rides in the winter. Sometimes this includes truding through snow. Often includes rain and wet brush completely soaking my shoes. I can't imagine wearing summer shoes on some of the winter rides I've enjoyed.
> 
> --sParty


You're in a different environment from my winter rides... Leif Erikson and Springwell Corridor don't get snow very often and there's not alot of brush. Jk...

I usually ride WRT and some Gorge trails during the winter. there's some snow, some slush, plenty of 36^ rain and lots of brush. Maybe I'm just tough...


----------



## SeenYour Crash (Feb 7, 2004)

step up and get winter shoes. once you have them you'll be amazed how much more winter riding you do once you have the proper setup.

I bought mine at Webcyclery.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pearl Izumi has a store at the woodburn outlets. They sell a goretex winter riding shoe.


----------



## tool addict (Jul 6, 2006)

*1 vote against Lakes*

They make them in China and charge for a shoe like they used to make. They restitched them once on warranty but they didn't last. 
ken


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

tool addict said:


> They make them in China and charge for a shoe like they used to make. They restitched them once on warranty but they didn't last.
> ken


Sad to say you're one of many who've said this about Lakes. I have a very old pair (like 7 years?) that are still holding up, but evidently Lake's new winter boots don't hold up anything like their old ones did. Too bad.

--sParty


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

lake sucks. i like the gaerne winter shoes tho. if you consider the gaerne or the northwave shoes get them at least a full size larger than you regularly wear.


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

I purchased a pair of Shimano MW80's last winter. They are so comfortable and my feet stay so toasty and dry. They have a Gortex barrier. I got these at cyclepath in portland. cyclepathnw.com. Great guys. Talk to Bill or Joshua.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I probably don't do any 4 hour rides in the winter, and I haven't had to trudge through snow in a couple, so my opinion should probably be shat on immediately.

I just use the shoes I use during the summer. Most of the time they come home wet and muddy, but I shove newspaper inside and toss them on a vent. Usually fine in the morning. If not, I use an old pair of shoes for the commute.

Wear a pair of wool socks and once you're moving you are not feeling the chill.


----------



## willem3 (Apr 14, 2007)

SeenYour Crash said:


> step up and get winter shoes. once you have them you'll be amazed how much more winter riding you do once you have the proper setup.
> 
> I bought mine at Webcyclery.


That is where I bought mine. So far they are great. I have the Shimano MW 80's. Great shoe. The only thing I did was seal the cleat with some silicone. This helps ensure they stay dry.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

umarth said:


> I probably don't do any 4 hour rides in the winter, and I haven't had to trudge through snow in a couple, so my opinion should probably be shat on immediately.
> 
> I just use the shoes I use during the summer. Most of the time they come home wet and muddy, but I shove newspaper inside and toss them on a vent. Usually fine in the morning. If not, I use an old pair of shoes for the commute.
> 
> Wear a pair of wool socks and once you're moving you are not feeling the chill.


Them that know, know they know.

Them that don't know, don't know they don't know.

--sParty


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Sad to say you're one of many who've said this about Lakes. I have a very old pair (like 7 years?) that are still holding up, but evidently Lake's new winter boots don't hold up anything like their old ones did. Too bad.
> 
> --sParty


I don't think any of Lake's current production hold up like the old ones did. My old winter boots are still in great shape after 8 years, my 1 year old lake summer shoes are falling apart. It's too bad really I like the design and fit but if they can't hold together for a single season they're worthless.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Well thanks for all the info. I tired on a pair of the Shimanos and they felt great. They were size 46 and felt a little roomy. I tired on a pair of Shimano summer shoes in 45 and they fit well, but were a little snug for thick socks. Decision decisions.... It looks like I'm just going to have to convince the lady we need to go out for dinner in Portland.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

I bought the Lake MX140's recently from Nashbar. They were very cheap in relation to real winter boots so I though I would give'm a try. I am not real happy with them after the first couple of rides. There is a hump inside the shoe between the arch and heel. I inserted some heel lifts and that seems to have solved the comfort issue. I have yet to really test the water proofness of the eVent fabric. That said, they are warm and do breathe very well. And they do seem to fit fairly close to actual size.

After riding Surveyor's in November last year at 35 degrees in Summer shoes and no booties, I am looking forward to having boots. I could feel my feet going numb from my toes to the middle of my feet by the time I got back to the car.


----------



## willem3 (Apr 14, 2007)

Dogbrain said:


> Well thanks for all the info. I tired on a pair of the Shimanos and they felt great. They were size 46 and felt a little roomy. I tired on a pair of Shimano summer shoes in 45 and they fit well, but were a little snug for thick socks. Decision decisions.... It looks like I'm just going to have to convince the lady we need to go out for dinner in Portland.


The MW 80's are cut a little larger than your typical size to allow for warmer socks.


----------



## mophile (Sep 12, 2006)

*Lakeside Bikes in Lake Oswego*

Got my Shimano MW80s at Lakeside in Lake Oswego. Would never ever go back to summer shoes and soggy feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Coupon code for 20% off Shimano shoes at Universal Cycles. Good through November 30th.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

> Coupon code for 20% off Shimano shoes at Universal Cycles. Good through November 30th.


Looks like many of the winter shoes are closeouts with very limited sizes.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> Coupon code for 20% off Shimano shoes at Universal Cycles. Good through November 30th.


Oops, better add the coupon code.

"Shimano20"


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah I got that as well. Unfortunately I had already ordered them from Webcyclery. Oh well. On a positive note the shoes are awesome.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

ronbo613 said:


> Looks like many of the winter shoes are closeouts with very limited sizes.


Looks like only two sizes of the MW80 are out of stock.


----------



## jekramerjr51 (Nov 7, 2009)

I purchased my MW80's from Brands Cycle and Fitness back in September.The price has gone up $30 since then,but with free shipping the price posted now is still pretty competitive with webcyclery and universal cycle.IMO they have a great selection of all brands of winter boots and all the popular sizes in stock.Check it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

> Looks like only two sizes of the MW80 are out of stock.


Having just bought a pair of Shimano shoes on closeout at Jenson, the size 45 shoes went the fastest, 44 next. Adding up all the shoes remaining on sale at Universal, I counted 18 pairs available. Hope you have really small or really big feet. If you were going to buy them, I'd jump on it; the shoe sale at Jenson sold out the most popular sizes in a couple days.


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

I would have probably jumped at that offer, but I'm also a size 45. And I just ordered a pair of Pearl Izumi MTB-specific booties and a pair of summer shoes. With the good reviews (keep em coming) of the Shimanos, I'm very interested as I have had good luck with their sizing and fit.

I hope to do more off-road riding this winter. I tend to ride more road and less mtb during th winter, so I've yet to make the plunge to full on winter boots. But after shredding a pair of booties in the lava on the McKenzie River a couple weeks ago, I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Flat's?*

What about getting a good set of flat pedals and use whatever shoe/boot you want to wear that day? I really like my Speedplay Frogs, but when it gets too cold or wet/snowy/muddy I am willing to give them up temporarily. The flats work great for park riding too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Rained steadily for the past couple days, raining like a mofo today, temp dropping tonight, snow over ice for the weekend.
Forget the shoes, maybe a Zodiac. Knee high boots just to get to the firewood pile. At least if the ground freezes we can ride.
Love to buy a pair of winter shoes, but living the job-free lifestyle, need a deal. I would have got those Shimanos from Universal if they had my size.


----------



## ride_nw (Jan 12, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> What about getting a good set of flat pedals and use whatever shoe/boot you want to wear that day? I really like my Speedplay Frogs, but when it gets too cold or wet/snowy/muddy I am willing to give them up temporarily. The flats work great for park riding too.


I still don't understand why clipless is so popular in mtb.


----------



## lil'stink (Dec 25, 2005)

I have been riding the same pair of Lake road winter shoes the last several years and they are great. Bought 1/2 size larger and they work great with thicker wool socks. Much better than shoe covers. While Lake's non-winter shoes have never had much appeal to me their winter shoes are as good or better than Shimano, Sidi, etc IMHO.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I just thought I'd update this now that I've turned the cranks a few times with my new Shimano mw80s. They're pretty awesome. The shoes themselves are very comfortable. I bought a 45, which is my regular size, and it fits fine with both thick and regular socks. The toe box is a little roomy as mentioned. They are warm and waterproof, thus far I have not felt the need to ride in thick socks. Definitely worth the money and I don't even care that I missed the deal. They also come on and off in a hurry which is nice after a cold ride. It's definitely been a couple weeks of "How did I get by without them?"


----------



## sideup (May 3, 2007)

*Lake MX140's*

I have had the Lake MX 140's since last Christmas. Given the price and it's not my primary shoe, they serve my winter riding needs. They keep my feet warm and dry. 
Wish I had them on my last Sunday ride, I stepped around a puddle and right into a moss covered swamp. Soaked my Sidi's Dominators as the vented shoe worked as designed and let the water flow right in. Instantly soaked my socks and feet. Feet got really cold on the way out of the canyon. 
Of coarse my Lake winter shoes were in my car nice and dry.
My experience with Event Fabric on all of my water resistant clothing is that it works just as well as Gore-tex. I still sweat in my jacket but it does keep the water out.
For a 3 season shoe it's hard to beat the Sidi Dominator but the Sidi winter shoe is $100 more than the Lake's.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Shimano update*

During the recent deep freeze I got a chance to ride to work (12 miles) on a 20 degree morning in the Shimanos.

My feet have a reasonable tolerance for cold, but they were the ONLY part of me that was cold. And it was the BOTTOMS of my feet, by far, that felt coldest -- I could literally feel the heat escaping though the soles of these boots, not a sensation that I've felt with the Lakes in similar temperatures. I think the uppers on these boots are just fine. It's the soles/insoles that are the problem. The stock insoles are pretty flimsy. I've got some thicker/foamier insoles on standby that I'll try next time it gets cold, and see if that helps solve the problem.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

GlowBoy said:


> During the recent deep freeze I got a chance to ride to work (12 miles) on a 20 degree morning in the Shimanos.
> 
> My feet have a reasonable tolerance for cold, but they were the ONLY part of me that was cold. And it was the BOTTOMS of my feet, by far, that felt coldest -- I could literally feel the heat escaping though the soles of these boots, not a sensation that I've felt with the Lakes in similar temperatures. I think the uppers on these boots are just fine. It's the soles/insoles that are the problem. The stock insoles are pretty flimsy. I've got some thicker/foamier insoles on standby that I'll try next time it gets cold, and see if that helps solve the problem.


Hey Dan, I don't know if you've ever invested in SuperFeet insoles, but they are expensive and worth it when it comes to comfort and support. Not sure how well they insulate but they're certainly far more substantial than most stock insoles (that ain't sayin' much).

Anyway, if they don't make your Shimano winter boots all better I guarantee you'll at least find a use for them in another pair of shoes and be happy you shelled out. I've been using SuperFeet for years and they're so well made and durable I've moved them from one pair of shoes to another whenever shoes wear out. Expect to pay ~$35. They make a crummy pair of shoes into a good pair of shoes. I got mine at REI.

--Davey

P.S. I also employ ToeHeaters on the tops of my socks. $12 for a box of 30 @ Costco. They're pretty nice so long as you keep them dry.


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Hey Dan, I don't know if you've ever invested in SuperFeet insoles, but they are expensive and worth it when it comes to comfort and support. Not sure how well they insulate but they're certainly far more substantial than most stock insoles (that ain't sayin' much).
> 
> Anyway, if they don't make your Shimano winter boots all better I guarantee you'll at least find a use for them in another pair of shoes and be happy you shelled out. I've been using SuperFeet for years and they're so well made and durable I've moved them from one pair of shoes to another whenever shoes wear out. Expect to pay ~$35. They make a crummy pair of shoes into a good pair of shoes. I got mine at REI.
> 
> ...


+1 for the Superfeet. I have a couple pairs including the "heavy duty/industrial" pair for my on-my-feet all day work boots.

Lately I'm convinced to go with the Shimano winter boots, but after reading Glowboy's review, I wonder. Shimano shoes have always fit well, so I've begun to look around while I stash a few bucks away. Maybe you'll customize them with the Superfeet and some silicone and report back that it turns out they are the best shoes ever?


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

I've been experimenting with other insole setups the last couple weeks, but of course I'll have to wait for temps to drop into the 20s again before I can really know how they work in the cold. I've been considering SuperFeet anyway -- thanks for pushing me further in that direction. Might have to finally try them.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I am curious to hear if the Superfeet work, the reviews seem hit an miss in regard to the MW80's. A lot of people complain about wet feet in these shoes, I suspect the cold air is leaking in the same place as the water.

I will agree with the others though, Superfeet are great. I even have the heat moldable cork type in all my ski boots.

I tried on a pair of the Sidi Diablo GTX shoes the other day, these are nice, but also spendy.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I got my 5.10 impacts at Fat Tire Farm and my spray can of waterproofer at Dick's.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Dogbrain said:


> Does anyone know of another shop between Portland and Eugene that sells either the Lake, Shimano, or Specialized, or other waterproof MTB shoes?


 So I took Sparty's advice and picked up a pair of winter shoes. I bought a pair of NOS Answer Kashmir's off Ebay. $115 shipped. They're a size 45, fit true to an 11. The fit is perfect. Not wide, not narrow, plenty of toebox room, snug heel fit. They got good reviews when new, so we'll see how they work out. Ugly as poo, but what mtb shoe isn't (besides my Gyrizo's...)

There's still a few pairs on there, 41, 42, maybe a 44. Can't hurt to try if you don't want to spend a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mattsavage said:


> So I took Sparty's advice and picked up a pair of winter shoes. I bought a pair of NOS Answer Kashmir's off Ebay. $115 shipped. They're a size 45, fit true to an 11. The fit is perfect. Not wide, not narrow, plenty of toebox room, snug heel fit. They got good reviews when new, so we'll see how they work out. Ugly as poo, but what mtb shoe isn't (besides my Gyrizo's...)
> 
> There's still a few pairs on there, 41, 42, maybe a 44. Can't hurt to try if you don't want to spend a couple hundred bucks.


I hope you like them and I hope they serve you well. I have not owned that brand of winter boot but I can just about promise you'll find them better than summer shoes for winter riding in Oregon.

Ugly? You think they're ugly? Really? Okay, they're ugly. 

Ugly but worth it. Now for my next trick... a tip... last year I did a lot of cold weather riding cuz I began training for the Cream Puff 100 mile race in January. So I trotted on down to Costco and bought a box of toe heaters (30 pair for $12). These things are sweet, so long as you keep them dry (they quit working when wet). So if it's below freezing, stick a toe heater to your socks (they're self-adhesive) on top of your toes and ride, ride, ride.

That's what I'm talkin' about!

--sParty


----------

